# Kayla's new found passion



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I finally found something that Kayla goes absolutely nuts for: lure coursing! 

Let me apologize in advance for my horrible video taking skills :curtain:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure is loving it! That looks like fun


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

She looks like she REALLY loves the chase. I know Andy and maybe Daisy would love that. They go after lizards and bunnies. What park are you doing that at? I wish I din not mess up my fingers........cant do anything.

Kayla sure has grown. I know her birthday is coming up soon. Wishing Kayla early birthday wishes.

xoxoxo

Des


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

This was at Gabrieleno Park, but the company does it at other places too. They stop for the summer so the next one won't be until October in Lancaster. Hopefully your fingers will be all better by then 

http://www.tireddoggooddog.com

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Kayla. Happy early birthday to Andy too. I know his is a week after Kayla's.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

That looks like a blast for the dogs. I know a couple of girls here would love it. Thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Pam thanks for the link! I would love to do that.

I have not seen Kayla in awhile but she sure looks beautiful and very happy. She has nice feathering. It is something she was just a tiny baby not long ago.....time does fly! I can't believe my Andy is going to be 2.....whew! I think it maybe another year before he calms dowm......LOL


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie got his first taste of lure coursing through Tired Dog Good Dog too.

Their website seems to be having problems so haven't been able to check their calendar.

Kayla looks like she's having a blast and she's good too!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> Their website seems to be having problems so haven't been able to check their calendar.


Are you using Internet Explorer when you go to the website? That is the only browser that their links work with. I can get to the calendar page, but they haven't added any new events since last October unfortunately.


----------

